# Contador con Flip-Flop T



## kei730 (Dic 9, 2005)

Necesito ayuda para diseñar un circuito Contador con flip-flop t.
El Contador debe contar de 0 a 59, de 6 bits.

Soy neófito en esto y las "explicaciones" de mi profesor dejan mucho que desear.
Agradecería cualquier guía de introducción, diagrama de ejemplo, alguna buena página de referencia o comentario personal.

Gracias.


----------



## JR (Dic 9, 2005)

El flip-flop tipo T es una version de una sola entrada del flip-flop JK, el flip-flop T se obtiene mediante un tipo JK si ambas entradas se ligan. La denominacion T proviene de la capacidad del flip-flop para conmutar (toggle), o cambiar de estado. Sin importar el estado presente del flip-flop, asume el estado complementario cuando ocurre el pulso de reloj mientras la entrada T es logica 1.


----------



## mario18560 (Jul 3, 2006)

Hola:

1) Si el contador que necesitas es asincronico, solo debes conectar en cascada tantos FFT como bits necesites (6 en tu caso). La salida de un FF debe conectarse a la entrada de CLK del siguiente. Con esto consigues una division de frecuencia por dos con cada etapa lo que, en otras palabras, constituye un contador. Como señal de CLK del primer FF puedes usar un 555 en modo astable.

2) Si el diseño que necesitas es sincronico (un unico CLK que controla todo), debes diseñar el circuito a partir de un diagrama de estados, y basarte en las tablas de excitacion de los FFT. Existe en esta seccion una explicacion mia que puede ayudarte. Es sobre el diseño de un circuito secuencial sincronico (no se citar el thread; pero es sobre un semaforo con compuertas). Cualquier cosa avisame.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## loko_anime (Mar 19, 2007)

kei730 dijo:
			
		

> Necesito ayuda para diseñar un circuito Contador con flip-flop t.
> El Contador debe contar de 0 a 59, de 6 bits.
> 
> Soy neófito en esto y las "explicaciones" de mi profesor dejan mucho que desear.
> ...


----------



## logico (Abr 1, 2009)

porfavor necesito un circuito contador que cuenta pares del 0-15 de subida y de bajada que cuente los numeros impares del 15-1 ya lo hize por seprado pero ni idea de como juntarlos para que un control aga el proceso de cabiarlo pares a impares y asi viceversa es urgente


----------

